# Why we like Florida so much



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Why we like Florida so much.

Ever stop to think 'Why we like Florida so much?'
Let's just say our Northern neighbors have it a little colder than we do:

Our Winter sports are a little different:

Even our fishing is a little different:

Late November on the Florida Fisherman ll:
150 mangrove snapper, 250 deep water vermilion snapper, and 10 huge porgies, along with:
30 scamp grouper of all sizes:

Many 'endangered' AJ''s. All were released:

Same with the recreationally 'over-fished' red grouper. Ten caught, vented, and released to fight again:


Now that's a big grouper. The Florida, for study purposes, has a special permit to bring goliath grouper on board. Statistics are taken, the mighty fish is vented, and returned to his rocky home:



The reasons 'we like Florida so much' is pretty obvious:




Headed to the snapper banks this weekend, & then to the woods for some Florida wild boar hunting. Be sure to follow the reports, or, better yet; join us. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reports. I always enjoy them. The details of trip make it even better.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Captain I am with you all the way. Any further then the Florida state line is to far north for me. What a paradise we live in.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

T shirts / not parkas


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Agreed 100%
I am a native Floridian and darn proud of it. To me anything North of Valdosta is was too far North.
Proper Florida Winter attire:


----------

